# Peeing in crate problem



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

Our Shelby is only 1year old, so we are hardly experts. But advice we were given was to section of our crate (as it is large) so that the puppy has enough room to stand and turn around comfortably. But don't give her enough room that she has an area to sleep and an area to go to the toilet. She will be less inclined to go to the toilet where she sleeps. 

Paul


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Try setting an alarm to go off every 20 minutes and take her to the place you want her to use on this schedule. Reward her with a lot of praise and a treat when she succeeds. This will eventually work, if you follow the schedule carefully.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is something my friend does. http://youtu.be/bwZkNlcoWy0


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

thudle said:


> It gets below 0 degrees out here and on a good day gets to about 20 degrees. It's too cold to go out (that, and we live on the 9th floor of an apartment building).


We are dealing with the same temps here. School was just cancelled this week due to the cold . . .but I still went out with my pup every 30 minutes when he was awake. Bundle up and your dog can handle it! Now, if you're going to let her pee in the house long-term in a designated area due to the apt, then I would definitely set up the area in-house you want to use. Potty train the same way you would outside (on a schedule, with treats) but just use the indoor location.


----------

